# Chanel purse



## medusalox (Oct 23, 2006)

I am on a mad hunt for a decently priced replica of the chanel purse....it's black, quilted leather, with an offset double c logo in white. Kind of the classic design....but even the replicas that I'm finding are pricey! Does anybody have any good links that I can look at? TIA!


----------



## Uchina (Oct 24, 2006)

:/ The money you spend on fakes doesn't exactly go to a good cause.


----------



## mzreyes (Oct 24, 2006)

check ebay


----------



## medusalox (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_:/ The money you spend on fakes doesn't exactly go to a good cause._

 
You know - I was looking all around online after posting this, and I found quite a few pages on just exactly where replicas and knockoffs come from. Not cool. I'm glad I read that before I bought one...guess I'll just keep lusting after the real thing, eh?


----------



## little teaser (Oct 24, 2006)

ebay has some nice ones


----------



## little teaser (Oct 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_You know - I was looking all around online after posting this, and I found quite a few pages on just exactly where replicas and knockoffs come from. Not cool. I'm glad I read that before I bought one...guess I'll just keep lusting after the real thing, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
where do they come from and what not good cause do they go to iwant to know thanks...


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_where do they come from and what not good cause do they go to iwant to know thanks..._

 
  Most likely sweatshops.


----------



## Uchina (Oct 29, 2006)

^ using children.


----------

